

Show HN - Occupy Everything, my weekend project - irunbackwards
http://thinglet.com/releases/occupy-everything-a-weekend-project

======
mchadwick
$0.02: The animated widget inviting me to share your text through half a dozen
mediums obscured your text in such a way where I couldn't read it.

